# L L Bean boycott



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

OMG! According to FOX NEWS, the snowflakes are upset and boycotting L L BEAN because one of the Bean family members donated $60k to a Trump super PAC. Jesus, this is getting out of control. Let's just divide the country into two halfs. I will gladly move to live among sane conservatives instead of being surrounded by liberal idiots.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The snowflakes are however just fine with the Billions upon billions of dollars that the elite contribute to lefty candidates. The top handful of donors, dollar wise are strictly to lefties


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It was the granddaughter of the founder.

The board of directors are all family members, about a dozen total.

All but one went for hildabitch, so for the only smart one the rest are going to pay?

More left wing logic, making their own suffer???

Sounds like occupied Europe WW2, caught as a partisan, your whole family shot.

Why don't they(liberals) all act like the lemmings they are, and en mass commit seppuku.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Linda Bean actually has very little to do with the LL Bean business... The rabbid libs just can't help themselves though.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Why don't they(liberals) all act like the lemmings they are, and en mass commit seppuku.


God, let's hope not!

If you think hippies stink on the outside, just imagine how bad they smell on the inside where the stench is concentrated! Besides if a bunch of hippies disembowel themselves, just imagine what that would do to traffic! Cars would be slipping and sliding all over the place on hippie goo!

Can't we all just agree that it would be a cleaner and better solution to just shoot them into space?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

How is this any different than the 2A community boycotting Target and other 'anti' businesses? Nothing to see here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> How is this any different than the 2A community boycotting Target and other 'anti' businesses? Nothing to see here.


Simple. We're right and they wrong.

See how easy life is when you use boolean algebra to simplify matters? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> How is this any different than the 2A community boycotting Target and other 'anti' businesses? Nothing to see here.


Other than them always being wrong, they are attacking a group of their own to get at one.

Need any other proof they are assholes en mass????


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Other than them always being wrong, they are attacking a group of their own to get at one.
> 
> Need any other proof they are assholes en mass????


Liberalism always produces the exact opposite of its stated intent.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If anyone remembers Elvira Mistress of the Dark I follow her one Twitter. She posted a picture of an Ivanka Trump brand shoe she had and said "look what I just found in the closet. It's going straight to the trash where it belongs". I commented on her picture saying "she already has your money and doesn't give a crap about what you do with the shoe". Nice rack but obviously not that bright.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I agree with their right to call for a boycott...but I also have a right to call them stupid low life ignorant snowflakes


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

More distractions. Who cares let them buy wooden clogs from whole foods or communes, dont like LLB stuff anyway doesnt affect me.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Just great,more whining snowflakes!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Inor said:


> God, let's hope not!
> 
> If you think hippies stink on the outside, just imagine how bad they smell on the inside where the stench is concentrated! Besides if a bunch of hippies disembowel themselves, just imagine what that would do to traffic! Cars would be slipping and sliding all over the place on hippie goo!
> 
> Can't we all just agree that it would be a cleaner and better solution to just shoot them into space?


Please don't add more space junk up there. Just bury them, they will be useful as fertilizers


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> Please don't add more space junk up there. Just bury them, they will be useful as fertilizers


Send the slime bag stiffs to a Solyent processing plant, those poor needy folk in Africa will be happy for the food.

Will be nothing to them, they are use to eating their own shit, maybe a little flavor change.

If you want to use them for fertilizer here, no direct burial,

must be processed into eco safe fertilizer first, that would make them happy, saving the planet, one body at a time.

Some could be used as bait for feral hogs, they love carrion.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> If anyone remembers Elvira Mistress of the Dark I follow her one Twitter. She posted a picture of an Ivanka Trump brand shoe she had and said "look what I just found in the closet. It's going straight to the trash where it belongs". I commented on her picture saying "she already has your money and doesn't give a crap about what you do with the shoe". Nice rack but obviously not that bright.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Me and @Inor we're shooting the shat the other day and Inor said, I think Sasquatch folllows Elvira, Mistress of the dark on Tweeter. I said no way, wanna bet?

Looks like I'm out a dollar...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey I have met and chatted with her a couple of times, my daughter was named after her, daughter got along great with her namesake.

Oh, yeah, the name is Cassandra, not Elvira, pictures of the two together around here somewhere, will post if I find them.

Daughter will be 29 this June. 

Got to meet a few stars at a restaurant/club called the El Morocco in Worcester when I lived there.

They would come in late at night for the great food, drive in all the way from Boston or Framingham.

I would go there after doing a ferry flight to get late night food with wife.

Met Juliet Prowse there in 1975, I think. 

Ertha Kit, around the same time, I really don't remember the years.

There were no private rooms, they sat right next to us at their own table.

Another time Lee Marvin was there around 1966 coming in after a flight from England.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

I will be ordering something from LL Bean. Never have before, but if whiney losers want to boycott them then I'll buy something from them.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Their Bean Boots are awesome. Just got a new pair for Christmas. High quality stuff at reasonable prices. MADE IN AMERICA!


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

You can't beat their warranties.

I got a headlamp from them as a Christmas gift, it was defective and they sent a return label no questions asked. They stand by all their stuff.


----------

